# Bandsaw as substitute for table saw?



## mikecorwin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, just joined the forum and am excited for all the info I'll receive. I have a very small garage shop that leaves little room for a table saw, however I do have a Festool Circular Saw with the track and table. I can do my crosscutting, bevel and miter cuts with the Festool, however I am not too keen on ripping thinner stock with this system. Since I don't have room for a table saw, would a bandsaw give me the same precision as a table saw for ripping wood to width? In other words, if you properly setup a bandsaw will it be as accurate as a table saw taking into account a bandsaw's blade drift? Thanks very much for all the info in advance, Mike


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

The short answer is NO. But that is an open question. If you intend to perform smalllish operations and have the means to true up material after it leaves the bandsaw you could do quite a lot without a table saw. If you have intentions to do much case work you will definatly want a table saw. If you only could have one or the other the tablesaw wins handsdown.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I am/was in the saem position as you. I have about 2/3 of a one car garage to use as a shop. I originally started off with only a bandsaw, hoping to use it for ripping in addition to all its traditional duties. 
Can a bandsaw pull off the task? Yes, to an extent.
Is it a one-for-one substitute for a table saw? No. Not in my opinion. You probably won't acheive the "same" precision as on a TS. Not consistently anyway. 
You really need a quality jointer to tidy up lumber ripped on a BS. At least i do anyway. 
I ended-up buying an old school 8" Craftsman TS for $40. Its on the small side, but is capable of ripping 8/4 hardwood (never tried anything thicker), has a cast iron top, and has a small footprint. I didn't really have room for a TS, but I made room…..and it was worth it. Ripping is its primary function, but with a couple cheap, easy shopmade jigs, its capable of a whole lot more. Since making a cross cut sled, I haven't touched my miter saw. 
Honestly, I'd get a small TS before I got a BS; if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I think Gary Rogowski might say something a lttle different. He is pro bandsaw and believes it should be the first tool purchased. You might take a look at some of his articles on FWW about the shop tool purchasing and use of the bandsaw


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've never seen a BS cut nearly as smooth as a TS. Any BS cuts I've seen need some help being smoothed out, whether from a hand plane, jointer, planer, or sander, but if you can deal with that you might be able to utilize your BS instead of getting a TS.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Perhaps some of our European members will chime in on this topic. Here in the U.S. we are fixated on the table saw as the first and central tool in the shop. I began that way as well. But in Europe, the bandsaw is much more common than the table saw, but their work processes have been adapted to this reality. Here, all our books and articles are focused on the table saw for most operations, but that is not the only way. Andrew Crawford, certainly one of the world's best box makers lived with only a bandsaw for over twenty years, and only recently acquired a table saw. He still only uses it for limited crosscutting operations. Bandsaw still used for most everything. So, the table saw is not the only way.

I'm trying to think of something that can ONLY be made with a table saw instead of a bandsaw. I can't immediately think of anything, though one would get there via a somewhat different path. I have both, and would not willingly give up either (in fact, I have two bandsaws and one UniSaw) but, if I could not have my table saw with the Incra LS fence, I could still make just about anything I wanted. I would just go about it differently.

The table saw is not the ONLY way. However, we have become very comfortable with it, and here in the U.S. we tend to go to it first.
Roger


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

It seems these type of threads always turn into a general BS vs TS debate. 
I own both, and enjoy using the BS more than any other tool. 
However, I think the actual question in this case is if a BS can *rip* with the *same* precision as a TS. 
I've personally never heard anyone make a case that a bandsaw was as good or better than a TS for this particular operation (not to include resawing). My anecdotal experience is that the over whelming majority of woodworkers feel the TS is the absolute king of rip cuts. But dissenting opinion does certainly exsist.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe a bandsaw would be ideal for a person with a small work space if he or she is doing this as a hobby and intends to cut primarily solid wood furniture. One would most likely need a jointer and planer to compliment the bandsaw. A tablesaw is used for material sheet goods and solid stock. I have a very nice tablesaw but use the bandsaw for a lot of solid wood cuts. Especially short boards. Much faster and safer with less material loss. Keep in mind my bandsaw is 24" with carbide blades. I would recommend you get at least an 18" bandsaw if substituting it for a tablesaw. Look for an older Rockwell or Powermatic 20". They are really rugged and easy to set up. 
My 2 cents


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For solid wood furniture making the band saw is a more useful
tool than the table saw.

If you have the space a table saw is nice, especially for making
utilitarian cabinetry, cutting tenons and grooves, crosscutting
and things like running mouldings with a moulding head.

A lot depends on the scale of your work and whether you need
to get paid for woodworking.

In terms of ripping on the bandsaw, I often just snap a line and 
cut to it. The wood will move anyway and it's not worth the
trouble to set the fence for many rips. With a fence the bandsaw
excels at ripping small cross-sections as well - making it very useful for
people who work small and instrument makers.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

I have both and I like using the BS. I fear the table saw.

But, the table saw makes life much easier. The cuts are very smooth and ready for glue up right after it's been run through the table saw. It can easily do dados and finger joints. I also like how you can repeat the same cut multiple times and make parts that are all the exact same dimensions.

If you try to use the BS for cutting, the cuts are rougher and not smooth at all. You'll want to use hand planes, or a jointer/planer to smooth things out. After you smooth it out, if making the same copies of parts, the parts won't be all the exact same dimensions, so you'll need to work on it more to get it that way.

Both tools have their place, and it would be hard to be without either.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Folding contractor saws like the Ridgid take up little space when folded and can produce vey good results.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Have you looked at the small portable tablesaws. I have 2 makitas, After moving into my current shop I had room for a larger saw, but still move the portables in and out as needed, so if the larger saw is setup with a dado blade and i want to rip, i just pull out the portable. Point is, the small saws can work very weel in a very small shop.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

No.
They are two totally different machines with each having their own purpose. Each excels at certain tasks that the other one doesn't.

Try looking for a mobile contractor or a benchtop TS since you don't have much room.

After jointing, planing and ripping several hundred board feet I could not imagine ripping on a BS like on a TS. Now on the other hand, with a 6-8" block of wood resawing the log into 5/4 would be the choice on a BS.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I know it's been a while since this discussion started, but I just turned 64 and as a gift to myself
I pulled the plug on my old Delta contractor saw. I decided that until I can afford a SawStop I'm going to use only my Rockwell 20" band saw, planer and jointer for my wood processing. I concider myself extremly
lucky, blessed and highly favored to still have all my digets. So I'm quiting while I'm still ahead.
I'm thinking of setting up a long outfeed table and maybe some sort of sliding sled to do straight line ripping on the bandsaw. If I can't sell the old saw I may use it as router station and disc sander. I only use solid woods and do a lot of turning. Making square blanks on the band saw is easy and safe. Any sugesstions?
Dan


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

To the OP : "if you properly setup a bandsaw" , you'll have no drift to worry about : )


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldnt fall into "the bandsaw is safe".
A bandsaw can remove fingers very quickly.
Some old 2001 stats I found.
Injuries,
TS 38000
BS 4500
RAS 2700.

What is interesting. the RAS had fewer injuries then the BS. The RAS was pretty widely used back then.
Of course the TS is used much much more, then and now.
Just saying, the BS will cut you also -be careful!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/parallel-guides/p/492243/

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/parallel-guide/p/P00108/



















HTH


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

My opinion is that no, a band saw cannot really substitute for a table saw. If you go with the band saw figure a band saw and a jointer as companion tools, you really need both. With a table saw you can get by w/o a jointer. I just think that a table saw is so much more versatile. A band saw is a great tool to have though, I have both and I would hate to have to choose between them.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

no


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I use almost exclusively hand tools. But hand tools are very sub-optimal for some things, including heavy ripping, and resawing. Also cutting curves.

For a space-constrained hand-tool focused worker, I think a bandsaw will be much more useful to me than a table saw.

When you're hand-tool focused, planing edges flat is part of the fun! Granted, a planer would probbably save a hell of a lot of time if you're resawing.

I haven't used a table saw or bandsaw in over 20 years (a class in middle school) but I think my thinking makes sense.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I am pretty new to the bandsaw, but I am really liking it so far. Resawing, cutting curves, and set up for just making a quick cut here and there are great. I also feel a lot safer using my bandsaw. I have only had one blade break on me so far, and it was contained by all the shielding built into the saw. Still, for ripping, quality of cut, and accuracy, I am not going to give up my table saw any time soon.


----------

